# Ride SPi Review



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

I just got the EX's. When REI put them both on sale, I debated getting the SPi's but after researching it, I felt the SPi's wouldn't be as forgiving as the EX. I'm not saying "forgiving" as a criticism, I'm a beginner and wanted to be able to make mistakes and not have the immediate reaction from the bindings. How long did you ride the EX's? Was the terrain park you hit near A-lift, going down to the Maggie? Thanks for the review.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Shepherd said:


> I just got the EX's. When REI put them both on sale, I debated getting the SPi's but after researching it, I felt the SPi's wouldn't be as forgiving as the EX. I'm not saying "forgiving" as a criticism, I'm a beginner and wanted to be able to make mistakes and not have the immediate reaction from the bindings. How long did you ride the EX's? Was the terrain park you hit near A-lift, going down to the Maggie? Thanks for the review.


I rode the EX's for a couple seasons, and I think if you're a beginner they are a great binding to help push you over that beginner/intermediate hump. The little terrain park I hit was just downhill from the Mercury lift at Breckenridge. A few easy jumps and rails and what not for the park wusses like myself.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I told you that you'd like em  Are you from Colorado or were you here on a vacation? If you live here let me know if you ever hit Loveland, I'm there atleast 3 days a week...


You will love those bindings in powder


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> I told you that you'd like em  Are you from Colorado or were you here on a vacation? If you live here let me know if you ever hit Loveland, I'm there atleast 3 days a week...
> 
> 
> You will love those bindings in powder


Yup, I live in CO. I've never ridden at Loveland because it's not part of the 5 mountain pass, but I hear it's a pretty cool place to ride. That, and it's a bit easier to get to and from than all those resorts in Summit County.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Well if you want to check out Loveland let me know  I usually only check out Keystone at night here and there, and Breck by accident once a year lol. Too busy for me. I think I'm meeting Neednsnow from this board at A-Basin sometime here in the next few weeks so maybe we'll meet you there that day. I'll pm you when I know what dates he's coming out for.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> Well if you want to check out Loveland let me know  I usually only check out Keystone at night here and there, and Breck by accident once a year lol. Too busy for me. I think I'm meeting Neednsnow from this board at A-Basin sometime here in the next few weeks so maybe we'll meet you there that day. I'll pm you when I know what dates he's coming out for.


Breck is definitely pretty busy, but I spend a lot of time on that mountain because my girl's family owns a condo there right near the town gondola. I've got it to the point now on that mountain where the only line i have to stand in is the one at the base of peak 8 on my way up. After that, I can avoid the lines all day by sticking to the Falcon, Mercury, and C chairs on peak 9 and peak 10. The shitty thing, though, is when you want to get up to do the nice runs around Imperial on a powder day you have to deal with the huge line at that stupid two person chair 6. That one just irritates the hell out of me. Ride a two person chair to get up higher to a quad chair, that's just silly.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Did you have any problems with the convertible TL toe strap slipping up onto the boot, or did it stay on the toe? Since it does not have a cup like shape to it, looks like it might not stay put.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

i've never used it as a toe cap. i've always just put it over the top. i have heard/seen mixed reviews on using the toe strap as a cap strap, though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

This one is designed to work both ways. I prefer over the tip of the boot because I can feel it keeping my heel to the rear. I ordered the SPI yesterday, to go with my Ride Concept TMS 159. I hope I made a good choice. Thanks again bro.



b_to_the_c said:


> i've never used it as a toe cap. i've always just put it over the top. i have heard/seen mixed reviews on using the toe strap as a cap strap, though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

The SPi has the same toe strap as the RX binding I ordered. Depending on the shape of the toe on your boot, the strap should stay in place if you crank it down and have the strap aligned properly. The strap is wider and contoured better than my old Salomon strap and that stuck around my toe pretty well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

i have a slight issue with one of my SPi highbacks, where it seems to almost be curved too much, causing fit problems with one of my boots. i can't seem to get the boot flush with the highback. the other highback, while a little snug, fits my boot just fine. anyway, ride customer service coming through again. i just sent out my parts request this morning on their web site and they already contacted me saying they have a replacement highback and mounting hardware on the way. hope it corrects the issue, or i might be checking out some targas in the fall.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

b_to_the_c said:


> Breck is definitely pretty busy, but I spend a lot of time on that mountain because my girl's family owns a condo there right near the town gondola. I've got it to the point now on that mountain where the only line i have to stand in is the one at the base of peak 8 on my way up. After that, I can avoid the lines all day by sticking to the Falcon, Mercury, and C chairs on peak 9 and peak 10. The shitty thing, though, is when you want to get up to do the nice runs around Imperial on a powder day you have to deal with the huge line at that stupid two person chair 6. That one just irritates the hell out of me. Ride a two person chair to get up higher to a quad chair, that's just silly.


Haha, it's the same thing at Loveland. You have to take chair 4 (2 man) up to lift 8 (quad). It's never really all that busy at lift 4 though, and lift 8 has some sick terrain and some great trees. If Loveland reports 4 inches you can usually count on seeing atleast 8 inches up there.

I also believe that you can rotate the highbacks on those, I should know because I own two pairs but I've never seen the need to mess with them.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

khelawanb said:


> Did you have any problems with the convertible TL toe strap slipping up onto the boot, or did it stay on the toe? Since it does not have a cup like shape to it, looks like it might not stay put.


I have used both my SPI's in the toe-cap configuration. They will slip up if I don't have them tight enough but if you crank them down properly they won't move. They stretch lengthwise and widthwise when you tighten them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

b_to_the_c said:


> i have a slight issue with one of my SPi highbacks, where it seems to almost be curved too much, causing fit problems with one of my boots. i can't seem to get the boot flush with the highback. the other highback, while a little snug, fits my boot just fine. anyway, ride customer service coming through again. i just sent out my parts request this morning on their web site and they already contacted me saying they have a replacement highback and mounting hardware on the way. hope it corrects the issue, or i might be checking out some targas in the fall.


scratch that. if it doesn't correct the problem, i'll be checking out some targas this week and selling my SPi's to someone with a smaller foot.


----------

